# Tips for teaching my dog to track scents?



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Hello there, everyone!

Vesper is about 18 months old, and I thought it would be fun for us to learn how to track scents! I have never done it before, and neither has Vesper. I have been reading about tracking online, but was wondering if anyone who had done it before could give me some advice? A good place to start? We went out and got a 26 ft lead tonight, and I would really like to start working on it tomorrow.  Let me know what advice you guys have!

Lexi

Picture of Vesper for attention. :wink2:


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Beautiful dog! I can't help you with the scenting. I plan to try it with Enya when she gets older and bought some books, but I also plan to ask here when we get to that stage.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

https://canadiansearchdog.com/training-info-2/training-your-dog-to-search/ 
Here's a start.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Are looking to track for IPO, AKC and just for sport, OR, are you looking for trailing which is more 'real world' type scent work...?

Sport is more obedience and crushed vegetation = tracking 

Trailing is more scent discrimination (following a given odor/person) and covers all surfaces, allows for scent movement etc 

Both are great fun and excellent exercise for you and the dog. The difference being in what you focus on and how adherent you become to following footsteps vs where scent actually is...


----------



## jeepactivities (Sep 17, 2016)

I would without him seeing you doing it, drag something you want him to track- on the ground.What do you want him to track? Then show him either the smell on your hands or the item.Show the start of the trail to find item and leave item for him to find.Keep saying "find" or "find item name.Keep encouraging him.When he finds it -praise him.I bet he will love it!Yeah , a new job!!!!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

This Thanksgiving we tried 10 month old Inga on tracking. It was great fun. Knowing nothing about it, I tied a turkey leg bone on a sting and dragged it all over this hill. At times I stopped and rolled the bone around with my shoe. Inga went right to it,even casting back and forth when ever she lost the scent. There was a piece of turkey at the end of the trail, on a stump. The second track she followed again with sucess. The third track, she went right to the turkey because she had seen me lay the track. You have to not let these dogs see where you go. They are smart!


----------

